# R.I.P BIONICLE -2001 - 2010



## Lewi (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

....


Well uhhh Errr I know i should not reuse this pic already but it kinda is honest sorry







Please think your threads out more.


----------



## Lewi (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Well uhhh Errr I know i should not reuse this pic already but it kinda is honest sorry
> ...


 
Wow. Someone would be sad enough to do this. I'm impressed by your sadness. Please go die.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Wow. Someone would be sad enough to do this. I'm impressed by your sadness. Please go die.


 Your thread has no links, no context, no information on to why "its dead" ITs a useless thread. I'm sorry its not what people will like to see. Plus very few people are into Lego here.  Kinda er... young. and by the way, if you are using art made by a company and put a trademark logo in it that is kinda not legal.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 19, 2009)

So I heard this was a thread about Megabloks...?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> So I heard this was a thread about Megabloks...?


 You are cool now.


----------



## darzoz (Dec 19, 2009)

I liked bionicles and the whol idea, but then thay whent from a good story and idea, to mindlessly creating newer versions, and plus, my friends would come over and help me lose the pieces. But that was long ago, I still have a huge bucket full of them sitting in the corner of my room.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 19, 2009)

This made my childhood so much.
I can still remember I'd play the first game series on their website in 2001 (back when lego still made semi-serious stuff) and since I didn't know english I'd be with my father and he's translate everything for me :3
I also was on a pentium 1 :3c

They started being retarded after the third series/story arc, though. Just make some more rainbow warriors in slightly different shapes.


Bawwwww, nostalgia.



Kirbizard said:


> So I heard this was a thread about Megabloks...?


Megabloks are so fucking cool. They have decent models and are a thousand times cheaper than lego. (Here at least, cause they're kinda made in Montreal.) Too bad they can't hold together usually.


...

One question, though.
Why the fuck is this in the den?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 19, 2009)

Would someone try to tell how how the Lego Group discontinueing one of it's product lines could even be remotely relevent enough to furry to be posted in 'The Den'?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you have Asperger's Syndrome, by any chance?


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you dislike people with aspergers?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 19, 2009)

i still remember playing with Bionicle, and legos, fuck you drunken ace legos kick ass still.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 19, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> Do you have Asperger's Syndrome, by any chance?



Actually that's probably not an excuse since I got two lil' cousins who are *the* embodiment of stunted maturation and even they grew out of Bionicles a few years ago.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, asperges is a form of autism, you can not grow out of it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Actually that's probably not an excuse since I got two lil' cousins who are *the* embodiment of stunted maturation and even they grew out of Bionicles a few years ago.


 


Gight said:


> Actually, asperges is a form of autism, you can not grow out of it.


 
Yeah, but you can find something new to be obsessed with.
If you are still obsessed with Bionicle after 9 years, then that is a problem.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Good point, but it was that I just interpreted his post incorrectly.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 19, 2009)

Gight said:


> Good point, but it was that I just interpreted his post incorrectly.



don't sweat it scro, there's plenty of tards out there living way kick-ass lives! I was tarded once. Now I'm a Mac.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

I am already a mac.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 19, 2009)

It took me awhile to finally name what Bionicle really is:  It's Lego doing action figures.  Of course they're compatible with other Lego blocks, but the pieces are so specialized and unique that they just . . . aren't the same as ordinary Lego blocks.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 19, 2009)

So what's going on? They're discontinuing the models or something?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 19, 2009)

Bionicles were so awesome, I had all of the ones from like the first two series, and all the movies too :')

[/NOSTALGIA POST]


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 19, 2009)

If Bionicle's dead, it's about time. The entire toy line went completely down hill when they did the whole Metro Nui thing and completely forgot about everything before it.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 19, 2009)

Bionicle aint got shit on Throwbots.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 19, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> Bionicle aint got shit on Throwbots.



Throwbots were pretty badass.

But nothing tops the classic minifig sets.


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

eat lego

shit bricks




But really that sucks.


----------

